# Buying vs. Adopting?



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I was wondering a few things, and wanted your guys' thoughts and words of wisdom.

I would love to buy a puppy simply for the fact that they're cute, I'd be able to raise him how I want, and would get him from a reputable breeder and will most likely have a low HD risk with a good temperament. 

However, I was also considering adoption - I'd love to save a life. The only issues I'd have with that is that I don't know the chances of the dog getting HD. I wouldn't worry too much about temperament, since the shelters do a lot of testing (at least the ones around here do). 
Also, training a big dog out of bad habits. Leash training our little 25 lb. Frenchies is a snap, but I think it'd be totally different with an 85 lb. GSD. 

Any advice you could give me will be awesome.

Oh, plus my mom is much more apt to let me get a GSD if I adopt - but that wouldn't be the only reason I'd go the adoption route.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

click


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Well there are more options....

Breeders occasionally have retired dogs available as well and most reputable breeders also work and title their dogs and do health testing. Might be a little older than you would get from a rescue but the same benefits of a well bred puppy. They may have a young dog they held back that for whatever reason they opt to not use in their breeding program.

Rescues also have puppies from time to time. 

I would recommend going through a reputable rescue instead of a shelter. Most rescues have their dogs/pups in foster homes for a longer time than many dogs are at a shelter. They are in a home environment and the foster parent usually will have a better grasp on the dogs personalities and issues than a shelter where the dog is USUALLY (not always) in a kennel and has a bunch of added stress and many dogs do not show their true colors. Someone who has a lot of experience with dogs might be able to give a fairly good assessment of a dog.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I just wanted to mention another option... There are sometimes adult Shepherds available from breeders/owners where you know the dog's parents so you can tell the lineage and OFA ratings and everything.
This is what I ended up doing. I was trying to choose between getting a rescue or a puppy, but I was also checking online such as at the Pedigree Database classifieds and that is where I ended up finding Bianca. She was trained and OFA'd already and I got all her history and etc... She was 4 years old which was a little older than I was planning but her personality was just what I was looking for so I decided to adopt her.


----------



## daboyzmom (Jan 29, 2010)

Don't let the "training an older dog" get you...these are German Shepherds that we're talking about. Find out what motivates them (food, a ball) and you can train them to do anything. The awesome part about training an older dog is that they have a greater attention span than the puppies! If you adopt from a reputable rescue, like Ruq Paq suggests, often times the foster will have done some of the training for you already (the basics - sit, stay, come, down). If you already have a dog, that's even better too...GSDs love to model. If they see your Frenchie sitting and getting a treat, it won't take long for the light bulb to go on - "hhmm...butt down - treat!"


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Just wanted to point out that you can X-ray a LOT of rescue dogs' hips before you come close to spending the money you'd spend on a pup from a reputable breeder. 

Also, OFA parents do not guarantee an OFA good pup.


----------



## daboyzmom (Jan 29, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: Emoore
> 
> Also, OFA parents do not guarantee an OFA good pup.


I have proof of that sitting on my couch (hip replacement in July of this year)!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I've done both. Three purchased, five "other." Depends on my circumstances and whose where when.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Why not drop by your local shelters/rescues & volunteer? some have excellent programs for volunteer dog walkers/socializers









There are also pups frequently available through rescue or shelters.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Konotashi, normally I would do all I can to recommend adopting/rescuing, and I am soooo glad you are considering this. But if you are serious about pursuing Schuthzund, I would recommend buying from a breeder that trains and titles his/her dogs in Schutzhund themselves - otherwise the likelyhood of finding a rescue that will have the correct temperament and drives for Schutzhund would be iffy, and it would be disapointing and frustrating as a beginner to not be able to continue with your interests if that is the case. 

Now the suggestion of getting an older dog from a breeder, that would work great!!! But you certainly can rescue and try Schutzhund - you can learn a lot, have a ton of fun, and get a lot of experience doing the obedience and tracking and foundation work for protection with a rescue dog, and your rescue dog may surprise you and take to all three phases with gusto!

Either decision - to buy or rescue - would be a good for you and your situation, but keep your goals in mind to make sure you do end up with the dog of your dreams!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Sounds like HD is the main concern you have, so a few points on that.

Buying a dog from a good breeder does not guarantee the dog won't have HD. Reduces the risk compared to the general population, yes, but it can't guarantee it. Likewise, a dog of unknown lineage is certainly not guaranteed to have HD.

Most cases of HD are very minor. In other words, the x-rays say the dog has HD, but the dog doesn't know it. Severe cases where the dog experiences symptoms and needs drastic measures like surgery to ensure quality of life are the minority of cases of HD (though they can seem more common than they are because they're the ones most talked about on the internet and such). But with most HD cases, management in the sense of keeping the dog physically fit, adding joint supplements, and such is all that is needed to ensure good quality of life for the dog. So in other words, most of the time HD really isn't that big of a deal when it comes to a dog living a long life as a good companion.

The price difference between a dog from a good breeder and a rescue would go a long way in paying for treatment IF the dog developed HD.

IF HD is you primary concern, you might want to consider avoiding puppies altogether. Because whether from good breeder, shelter or rescue there is just no way to know if they will develop it or not. Looking at an adult, or older pup/adolescent who is old enough to have x-rays done to check the status of the joints can remove that unknown factor. Then you can know for certain the dog doesn't have HD. The most fool proof way would be to look at older dogs who are hip certified or have prelims, or if looking at a rescue (that probably doesn't have those things already done), have x-rays done before committing to the dog. Adoption fee + x-ray costs is still going to come out a whole lot cheaper than buying a pup from a good breeder, much less an older dog.

There is nothing wrong with either route. Breeder vs rescue is a personal choice. Both have pros and cons in your situation, so just some more things to mull over.


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

My first GSD's were rescues but must admit HD was not high on my concern list. I wanted to learn and work with the gsd breed before finding a reputable breeder and spending more $$$$. Were they Max's idea of the gsd? No, but they taught me enough to know that this is the breed I want and no other will do. Found a great working line breeder and really learning what Max's intentions were.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Unless I wanted to do something with the dog that required a pedigree, breeding, showing etc. I would never buy a dog.

And a reasonable adult dog is so much easier to train and deal with than puppy. There is value in raising a pup if you are able to take advantage of it, but it's not that big of an advantage usually.


----------

